# Mẹo dưỡng ẩm giúp làn da mềm mịn vào mùa Đông



## thuypham (9/12/18)

Dưỡng ẩm là bước skincare không thể thiếu giúp da cân bằng độ ẩm sâu bên trong và giúp da khỏe mạnh, căng mịn.

*Mẹo dưỡng ẩm giúp làn da luôn căng mịn*
Chúng ta đều thực hiện các bước dưỡng da hàng ngày nhưng thấy da chưa cải thiện và đem lại hiệu quả tuyệt đối. Bởi vậy, bạn sẽ cần đến 5 mẹo dưới đây để tăng gấp bội phần hiệu quả dưỡng ẩm, đặc biệt là không khí lạnh đã tràn về và tiết trời sẽ ngày một hanh khô.




​*Thoa kem dưỡng khi da còn ẩm*
Khi da ẩm sẽ dễ dàng hấp thu được các tinh chất dưỡng vào da, vì vậy tác dụng của kem dưỡng mới có giá trị và đem lại hiệu quả mĩ man như ý muốn. Rất nhiều bạn có thói quen rửa mặt để da khô mới thoa kem dưỡng lên, nhưng điều đó là hoàn toàn sai lầm. Chính vì thế, khi da ẩm nên sử dụng toner và thoa dưỡng ẩm lên da luôn giúp da căng mịn mỗi ngày.

*Sử dụng khéo léo ngón tay vỗ lăn tăn nhẹ nhàng lên da*
Khi thoa kem dưỡng ẩm hay bất cứ sản phẩm skincare nào khác, nhiều bạn vẫn giữ thói quen miết mạnh tay và về lâu dài, điều này có thể gây tổn thương hay khiến làn da bị chảy xệ, hình thành nếp nhăn. Lý tưởng nhất là các bạn dùng ngón tay áp út hoặc các ngón trên bàn tay lăn tăn đều vỗ nhẹ dưỡng ẩm lên da giúp da dễ dàng thẩm thấu vào bên trong.

*Dùng kem dưỡng ẩm mix cùng serum vitamin C*
Vitamin C được biết đến là thành phần giúp làm sáng mịn làn da xỉn màu, thô ráp. Và khi kết hợp cùng với kem dưỡng ẩm, chúng sẽ đồng thời mang lại tác dụng kép đó là hô biến làn da trở nên sáng hồng, mịn màng, căng mướt và tràn đầy sức sống. Cách chăm sóc da này sẽ càng trở nên hữu ích hơn nếu các bạn biết áp dụng vào mùa đông lạnh giá bởi tiết trời khô hanh dễ khiến làn da bong tróc và xỉn màu.




​*Layer nhiều lớp dưỡng da*
Trong những ngày đông khô lạnh, việc duy trì làn da ẩm mọng cả ngày là vô cùng quan trọng và có lẽ, chỉ sử dụng kem dưỡng ẩm thôi cũng khó lòng giúp làn da chống chọi được với tiết trời hanh khô. Thay vì vậy, các bạn có thể layer nhiều lớp dưỡng da như: toner, essence, serum, kem dưỡng ẩm… theo nguyên tắc thoa từ sản phẩm có kết cấu từ lỏng nhẹ đến đặc hơn. Và như vậy, làn da của các bạn sẽ được cấp ẩm sâu và duy trì được vẻ căng mọng, mướt mát lâu hơn, bất chấp cả tiết trời khô lạnh.  

*Dùng dầu dưỡng để khóa ẩm*
Khóa ẩm là bước cuối cùng để tạo một lớp màng giúp khóa chặt các tinh chất có lợi cho da và đặc biệt là độ ẩm để làn da luôn được ngậm nước, trở nên căng mọng, tràn đầy sức sống.Cac bạn lưu ý trong quy trình dưỡng ẩm cho da cần theo thứ tự đó là thoa toner, essence, serum, kem dưỡng ẩm…khóa ẩm cuối cùng.




​Đừng quên 5 mẹo dưỡng ẩm trên để sở hữu làn da luôn căng bóng, khỏe mạnh và mịn màng mỗi ngày nhé!

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

